# NO MORE PAIN!!! (fingers crossed)



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

I managed to control my pain simply by controlling the way my mind deals with it.I had pain every morning, then again at 2pm. This was only relieved by a BM.







So...being depressed and tearful all the time I thought I should try anything.So here is what I do when I start to cramp.1. Stand or sit as straight as possible2. Push out as much gas as possible 3. Close eyes and block everything out of my mind4. Concentrate on site of pain only visualizing it in your head5. Imagine a smooth soothing liquid running through your intestines through the site of the pain.6. Continue until pain faids.Hop this helps. xxx


----------

